
Ask HN: Where can I find a simple (open source) Rogue-like to modify? - Mz
I have a project and I want to learn to code. A friend would like me to learn Python (because his project is in Python and theoretically might provide support for my project), but I don&#x27;t know any programming languages currently. So I am flexible on the language and open to suggestions. I do know a little HTML and CSS and someone once told me:<p><i>if you know html and css, then django might be where to start because a lot of django is basically generating html and css, and if you&#x27;re already familiar with them, that can help a lot<p>It&#x27;s basically an add-on for python that lets you use python to generate websites</i><p>I would like something to play with to get started that I can modify. Someone more knowledgeable about games than I am has suggested that a Rogue-like would be a good place to start for having built-in parameters of the types of stats I would like to track.<p>Thanks.
======
veganjay
You might want to try the following tutorial:

[http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Complete_Roguelike...](http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Complete_Roguelike_Tutorial,_using_python%2Blibtcod)

Although, if you need to learn Python you might want to try the free book
Inventing Your Own Games With Python
[https://inventwithpython.com/](https://inventwithpython.com/)

------
Mz
Since this got upvotes, but no real answers, I have just found out about the
"explore github" section and it may get me what I need:

[https://github.com/explore](https://github.com/explore)

